# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  το κουμασι μου.

## n-i-k-o-s

αυτη την εβδομαδα εκανα με σιδηροκατασκευη βαση για να βαλω της φωλιες.εχω ακομα να κανω τα ραφια, αλλα σχεδον τελιωσα.στο μελον θα κανο χωρισμα οστε οι νεοσσοι να μπενουν χορια.δηλ.θα χρησιμοποιησω και το δευτερο κουμασι.αλλα θελω χρονο λιγο.το εχω στο προγραμα.εδω φιλοι μου θελω να μου πειτε γνωμες πως μπορω να κανω καλητερα της εγκαταστασεις.(παντα ομος με της υπαρχουσες συνθηκες) γιατι ακομα μαθενω.και θελω να μαθω.δειτε της φωλιες να εχετε μια εικονα,αν και δεν βγηκαν πολη καλες οι φωτο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Προσπάθησε να βγάλεις νέες φωτογραφίες Νίκο να φαίνεται καλύτερα η κατασκευή σου.  ::

----------

